# [SOLVED] Microsoft Word keeps configuring



## speedo1998 (Sep 21, 2010)

Hello,

I recently used Windows Installer Cleanup Utility to delete the traces of Paint.NET so I could install it properly again. Problem is, after I ran the Utility and installed Paint.NET, I found out my Microsoft Word has to configure to open. This never happened before so I let it configure. I did my stuff on Word, closed it and opened it again. It started configuring again. I opened and closed many times to see if it would change but no, it keeps configuring. I went to Add/Remove Programs and clicked repair but after repairing, same problem. I dont know what and why it is happening but I do know its very annoying. I even uninstalled and installed the entire Microsoft Office but nothing changed.

I googled this problem before and the more relevant thing that came up was OFF2000: Windows Installer Appears Every Time a Program Is Started. I tried the methods but they didnt work. 

~Other info (if needed)
Windows 7 Professional 64-bit
Microsoft Office Professional Plus 2010

Thanks


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Microsoft Word keeps configuring*

The Windows Installer Cleanup Utility was taken off the Microsoft download site because of the potential to damage Office products.

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/290301

See if System Restore can help - choose a restore point prior to run Installer Cleanup utility - 
START | type *rstrui*


----------



## speedo1998 (Sep 21, 2010)

*Re: Microsoft Word keeps configuring*

There was a restore point made before installing Paint.NET but that was already after I used the Cleanup Utility. The most recent one after that is about a month ago which is not exactly an option since I have done a lot of things since then.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Microsoft Word keeps configuring*

Hi, yes most likely caused by Windows uninstaller (I still use it just have to be careful) now word will self register and most likely it now thinks you have two versions so to remove this (from MS):-

Exit Word 2010.
Start Registry Editor.
In Windows 7 or Windows Vista, click Start, type regedit in the Start Search box, and then press ENTER.

If you are prompted for an administrator password or for a confirmation, type the password, or click Continue.
In Windows XP, click Start , click Run , type regedit in the Open box, and then click OK .
Locate and then click to select the following registry subkey: 

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Office\14.0\Word\Options
After you select the subkey that is specified in step 3, point to New on the Edit menu, and then click DWORD Value.
Type NoReReg , and then press ENTER.
Right-click NoReReg , and then click Modify .
In the Valuedata box, type 1, and then click OK .
On the File menu, click Exit to close Registry Editor.

Restart computer and start word. *Note:-* You should back up this key before doing anything.


----------



## speedo1998 (Sep 21, 2010)

*Re: Microsoft Word keeps configuring*

Those instructions are pretty straightforward and I should be able to follow them but back up key? How? Do I just create a System Restore point?

-Edit: added last question


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Microsoft Word keeps configuring*

In the registry editor highlight the key and choose *File/Export.* And save it on your HDD or better yet a Flash Drive. If you want to restore the computer then in Registry Editor, choose *File/Import. *


----------



## speedo1998 (Sep 21, 2010)

*Re: Microsoft Word keeps configuring*

Damn! I thought it would work but it didnt. 
Heres an image of what I did with regedit. http://img156.imageshack.us/img156/6930/capturemfi.jpg 
I restarted, opened Word, it configured and I let it. I typed some random letters in, clicked save as and then more configuration screens came up. I closed Word, opened the document I saved and the configuration screen comes up again!


----------



## speedo1998 (Sep 21, 2010)

*Re: Microsoft Word keeps configuring*

Do I now bump this thread or ask assistance through PM?


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Microsoft Word keeps configuring*

Hi, this is one area MS need to lift there game so many people report this problem and there does not appear to be a solution. The reg fix I gave you assumed you had two versions of office (say 2003 or 2007) as well as 2010.
If this is the case let us know it may be necessary to add extra reg entries.

I have not found a reason for this happening, so workarounds are all I can try. Check to see what add ons you might have and disable them. On a few clients machines opening explorer ( the file manager) and navigating to program files, Office and right clicking on winword then send it to desktop as shortcut use this instead of the usual word shortcut you can then right click on the desktop shortcut (winword ) and select properties then advanced and check "run as administrator" works.

*Edit:-* I just wondered if the registry mod needs to have winword registered afterwards. Will not hurt to try. Press the Start + r key (or the win + r key) together the run dialogue will open type:- (copy paste)

winword /r (press ok)

Let us know how you get on.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Microsoft Word keeps configuring*

just a sidenote. In the original post, you reference a link about windows installer. Another cause of that message is if there was some sort of improper upgrade of a microsoft office product. 

For example, a few years ago before I knew better, I tried upgrading an oem office with a student version of office because I wanted to keep access. It upgrade and activated but I would get that error message every single time I would open anything microsoft office. My software was legal so it drove me crazy until I realized what I was doing was not kosher.


----------



## speedo1998 (Sep 21, 2010)

*Re: Microsoft Word keeps configuring*

Yes! Thanks jenae. I used your 'run as administrator' approach and it works! (Just an extra click when User Account Control comes up but better than waiting for 10 minutes for it to uselessly configure) Does this work for all Microsoft Office applications? ie. Excel, Powerpoint etc.


----------

